# Regedit -> kann AHCI Ordner nicht finden :/



## OnyxXx (12. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute 
ich kaufe mir demnächst eine SSD, und da wollte ich schonmal auf den AHCI Modus umstellen, da der ja schneller ist. Da man dass ja nicht einfach so im Bios machen kann sondern zuvor eine Regedit Datei umändern muss, wollte ich das auch gleich machen.
Nur finde ich die Datei einfach nicht  
Ich suche unter folgendem Pfad:

Hkey_Local_Machine -> System -> Current Controll Set -> Services
und hier suche ich dann nach der datei msahci aber ich finde sie einfach nicht  Mein Betriebssystem ist Win 8.1

Hat jemand vielleicht ne idee was ich machen kann ( suche ich vielleicht am falschen ort? ^^ )

Grüße Chris


----------



## RealMadnex (12. Dezember 2014)

MSAHCI hieß der Standard-AHCI-Treiber unter Windows Vista und 7.  Ab Windows 8 heißt der StorAHCI.

/Edit
AHCI nachträglich aktivieren unter Windows 8, 8.1 und Windows 10 ? Deskmodder.de


----------



## Julian1303 (12. Dezember 2014)

Denke doch mal das du dann neu Windows installierst? Wieso nicht dann erst im BIOS umstellen wenn die neue SSD rein kommt? Wie alt ist denn das System wenn die Festplatten immer noch im IDE Modus laufen?


----------



## OnyxXx (12. Dezember 2014)

2 Jahre

PS: Danke für den Tipp, hat nun geklappt


----------

